# First Look of Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions by Spitfire Audio



## donbodin (Aug 27, 2017)

Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions deliver a magical sound often conjuring up sonic ghosts from the overtones. The library excels with the Evo Grid providing endless customization and the lush, cinematic playback is sure to elevate the scores of many composers. In this first look video, I take a listen to the presets and check out what the library has to offer.
Details, demos, and official videos: http://bit.ly/2xDUdpb



At the time of posting Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions was on a special intro price of $249 (reg $299) from Spitfire Audio: http://bit.ly/2w63c5s


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 27, 2017)

I love it to see those libraries comming out! Hey, yeah I know that you have no idea how to mix sounds/instruments together to sound great, so they do it for you.
Who is you?
Are you a "modern" composer?


----------

